# Honeywell thermostat on variable AH



## DomFL (5 mo ago)

I recently had a new system installed. It’s a Lennox variable AH with single stage compressor. I had them reuse my Honeywell T9. I’m wondering if there is a different thermostat I should use to get benefit for the AH handler? The AH is in the middle of the house and it’s obvious when it turns on and off, would love for it to be quieter. Also at night sometimes I hear the fan oscillating somewhat. Model numbers 
ML14XC1047
CBA25UHV048


----------

